# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Ερωτηση σε τεστ

## GeorgeGr1

Θα ηθελα να ακουσω την αποψη σας πανω σε μια ερωτηση ενος ψυχολογικού τεστ που ειχα συναντήσει καποτε για θεμα δουλειάς.

Η ερωτηση ηταν η εξής: «Σας εχει περασει ποτε απο το μυαλο να σκοτώσετε καποιον;» Απαντηση με ενα ναι η με ενα οχι.

Ομολογώ οτι ενω αρχικά λες ΟΧΙ και φαντάζει ως η πιο σωστή απαντηση για περασεις υγιές το τεστ, σκεπτόμενος λιγο ειχα την εντύπωση οτι η πιο ορθή απαντηση να ειναι το ΝΑΙ. Απλα με την ιδεα οτι λες την αληθεια, απαντώντας ακριβως σε αυτο που θέτει το ερώτημα, αν δηλαδη σου περασε σαν σκεψη απο το μυαλο σε οποιαδήποτε στιγμη θυμού κτλ και θεωρώντας προσωπικα οτι δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος ή τουλαχιστον η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία καποια στιγμη της ζωης τους ειπε πχ τον μαλακα αμα τον ειχα μπροστα μου θα τον σκότωνα, η τον ταδε βιαστή θα τον σκότωνα. 
Θεωρώντας επισης οτι το υγιές δεν ειναι να μην σου περασει κατι κακο απο το μυαλο, αλλα το φιλτράρισμα η αναγνώριση και η απορριψη μιας κακής σκέψης.

Πως πιστεύεται ενας ψυχολογος - ψυχίατρος θα αξιολογήσει το ΝΑΙ η το ΟΧΙ χωρις επεξήγηση;

Το τι απάντησα δεν θα το πω ακομη, θα ηθελα να ακουσω εκτος του πως θα το αναλύσετε και τι τελικα θα απαντούσατε σε μια ερωτηση που κρίνετε μια επαγγελματική αξιολόγηση σας.

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω τι συμπερασματα μπορει να βγαζουν απο τετοια ερωτηση. εγω θα απαντουσα "οχι", γιατι πραγματικα δεν το εχω σκεφτει και δεν θα με ενοιαζε αν απο αυτο εβγαζαν ενα κακο συμπερασμα για την δουλεια μου.
και παραδοξως, ειμαι κιλερ στην δουλεια. ειμαι πολυ διεκδικητικη και απαιτητικη και σκληρη. αλλα υπαρχουν καποια ορια που ποτε δεν ξεπερναω. και αυτη η σκεψη ειναι ενα απο αυτα.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν περιλαμβάνει μια παρορμητική σκεψη πχ αυτον τον βιαστή θα τον σκότωνα αλλα ξερεις οτι λες μπαρουφες απλα κατι να πεις ως αντίδραση, η αν κυριολεκτεί να σκεφτεις σοβαρα να σκοτώσεις καποιον αλλα τελικα δεν το έπραξες για λογους που δεν σε συμφέρουν. 
Δε ξερω αν μπορει καποιος να γλιτώσει απο μια στιγμιαία, αθώα αλλα περιεργη σκεψη. 
Πχ καποιος αντρας βλεπει μια ελκυστική γυναικα στον δρομο, θα του περασει απο το μυαλο στιγμιαία το σεξουαλικο, πω αυτη να την πηδούσα ας πουμε. Ο ενας μπορει να το σκεφτει και σε 2 δευτερολεπτα να μην τη θυμαται καν, θεωροντας οτι δεν μπορει να την παρει απο πισω να την φερει σε δυσκολη θεση και γενικως δεν μπορει να φερθεί με τετοιο αντικοινωνικό τροπο. Ο αλλος μπορει να την παρει απο πισω να της την πεσει, να την ενοχλει, να μην τον ενδιαφέρει αν ενοχλείτε αυτη και να γινεται πιεστικος. Ο τρίτος μπορει να να την χτυπήσει και να την βιάσει γιατι θελει με καθε τροπο αυτο που φαντάστηκε.
Ο πρωτος θεωρείται νορμαλ, ο δεύτερος επικίνδυνος, ο τρίτος βιαστής. Τρεις τελειως διαφορετικοί ανθρωποι με ενα κοινο, σκέφτηκαν σεξουαλικα μια άγνωστη περαστική.

----------


## serios

Aν υποθέσουμε ότι η ερώτηση ήταν απόλυτη τότε ρωτάει ξεκάθαρα αν μας πέρασε από το μυαλό να σκοτώσουμε κάποιον.
Είτε από θυμό, είτε από εκδίκηση κτλ

Αν ήθελε να δει το περιεχόμενο των σκέψεων μας θα μπορούσε να ρωτήσει ''Σας πέρασε φευγαλέα ποτέ η σκέψη να σκοτώσετε κάποιον'';

Την ερώτηση ως απόλυτη την λαμβάνω. Οπτ συμπεραίνω ότι ρωτάει αν είχαμε την ενόρμηση να σκοτώσουμε κάποιον.

----------


## giorgos35

Θα συμφωνήσω με το σεριο...η ερώτηση μάλλον κυριολεκτική....και θα απαντούσα όχι..
Αλλά σε στιγμές θυμού ομολογώ ότι θα χειροδεικισω...αλλά όχι να σκοτοσω..

----------


## Bane

Όχι δεν έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ να σκοτώσω κάποιον, ωστόσο η ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη για να επιβίωση στηρίζεται και στο θάνατο άλλων ανθρώπων. Και αυτό είναι που πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει περισσότερο που είναι και το ουσιαστικότερο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση με τα εργα που ειχε δει οταν ηταν 6 χρονων πχ πχ καντε μια αναδρομη και θυμιθητε τα παιδικα που βλεπατε ισως εντυποσιαστειτε απο το ποσο μπορει να σας μιαζουν τωρα αν οι περισσοτεροι εχαν δει θριλερ τοτε ισως ετσι εξηγιται αυτο που λες...

πχ λενε στα παιδια μη το δεις αυτο και με το τροπο που τους το λενε τα κανουν να νομιζουν οτι προκειται για κατι σημαντικο που πρεπει να μαθουν η αυτη η εντυπωση τους μενει και τελικα τις περισσοτερες φορες καταληγουν στο ακριβως αντιθετο αποτελεσμα δηλαδη τα περισσοτερα θριλερ να τα βλεπουν παιδια και οι μεγαλοι να τα βαριουνται

----------


## Delmember031219

George, θεωρώ εντελώς ηλίθιες τέτοιου είδους ερωτήσεις. Από μια ηλίθια ερώτηση δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα. Αν εννοεί να καταστρώσεις σχέδιο κτλ για να σκοτώσεις κάποιον, υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έλεγες; Όσο για το τι θα απαντούσα και φυσικά "όχι" θα απαντούσα 1ον για το θέμα της δουλειάς και 2ον γιατί δεν το σκέφτηκα ποτέ. Άλλο αυτό που λες "αν τον είχα μπροστά μου θα τον σκότωνα". Δηλαδή όταν μια μάνα λέει "θα σε σκοτώσω κακομοίρη μου" στο παιδί της τι σημαίνει, ότι θα το σκοτώσει; Ή όταν το παιδί λέει "αν το μάθουν θα με σκοτώσουν οι γονείς μου". Είναι απλά μια ηλίθια ερώτηση.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Το ξερω οτι ειναι καπως ηλιθιες Αργυρη. Για την ιστορια επειδη μου τις σπάνε κατι τετοιες αόριστες ερωτήσεις, απάντησα ναι, γιατι πρωτον ναι το εχω πει πχ Ο ταδε πολιτικός η ο ταδε βιαστής, θελει σκότωμα, η οταν ακουσω μια ιστορια με καποιον βιαστή ενος παιδιού ας πουμε, σκεφτομαι Α ρε και να ημουνα να το εβλεπα θα τον σκότωνα. Τωρα αν με ρωτήσεις αν οντως θα το εκανα, απο οσο με ξερω οχι, αλλα το σκεφτηκα.
Παρεπιπτόντως με πήραν σε εκεινη τη δουλεια, τωρα τα διάβασαν δε τα διάβασαν δε ξερω. Παντως μου εμεινε απορια αυτη η ερωτηση.

----------

